# Frequent dog stomach upset-can't find a cause!



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

?He has been having very loud stomach noises and eating grass. Got this occasionally since he was a puppy (he is now 4) but since March, he has had at least 5 of these episodes. No throw up, no diarrhea, no appetite for his food, but is playful/runs & gets excited for treats. took Bravecto on March 1 (concerns me due to the stories of it being associated with liver and kidney disease). He had a CBC done two weeks after that-all came up normal. His vet put him on purina EN dog food. One vet is "sure" it's his diet (has been on EN) &one vet only treats the one stomach ache and won't look for an underlying cause. ?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would come off the Bravecto and go with a spray for fleas/ticks/mosquitoes. I personally use and love wondercide, considering I don't use any chemical or drug for pest control. I have heard some not so good things about Bravecto.

What foods have you tried, before being on the prescription stuff? All the prescription foods are a money gig for the vets and the companies who make them. Plenty of other much higher quality foods that are non prescription, it's just a matter of finding the right one for your situation.


----------



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am definitely not going to readminister Bravecto but sadly it's in his system for 3 months, so for him it will be there until June. I was feeding high quality dog food actually but I had to change it often due to his allergies (he kept getting ear infections). He was on wellness core, and then natural balance which he did great on. I'm not convinced the prescribed food is helping since he had two more stomach upsets on it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sure the prescribed food isn't helping as well. If he did well on Natural Balance, why not go back? It sounds like some sort of LID is what is needed, but it may take trying several more different brands before you find what works best.


----------



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! I'm going to take him back to the vet because I didn't pay that much money for them to not help me.


----------

